# J1885 Toradol 15mg HELP!!!



## deekayla1@yahoo.com (Jul 26, 2018)

I want to know how can I get this code paid J1885

Do anyone know the reimbursement rates for this code? 

Please help!


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 27, 2018)

Medicare Drug Fee Schedule may be helpful. https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medica...s/McrPartBDrugAvgSalesPrice/2018ASPFiles.html

~$0.57 per unit


----------

